# Rabbit hunting locations



## Detritus (Jan 20, 2010)

My dad and I are new this year to hunting. We don't have dogs or much property but would like to bunny hunt on state land. We're looking for any location tips anybody can give. Can anybody help some fisherman who want to take on a new sport help us out?

Thanks in advance!

I suppose I should add we'd like to hunt in the Ottawa and Kent county as well as surrounding counties.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Just about anywhere there is brush will hold rabbits. Find some good hunks of stateland to hunt. Look for tracks and droppings and start kicking piles. Don't overlook even the smallest spot, they will hide anywhere. Start talking to some local hunters and see if they will let you tag along to learn, It's too much fun, good luck.


----------



## Detritus (Jan 20, 2010)

Critter said:


> Just about anywhere there is brush will hold rabbits. Find some good hunks of stateland to hunt. Look for tracks and droppings and start kicking piles. Don't overlook even the smallest spot, they will hide anywhere. Start talking to some local hunters and see if they will let you tag along to learn, It's too much fun, good luck.


Thanks a bunch for the info!

I think we'll be heading up to the Flat River area on Saturday, hopefully we have some luck.


----------



## ngheen (Apr 1, 2009)

good luck on the bunnies. they are gonna be pretty elusive aspecially on state land. alot of hunting pressure. warm clody days, early early in the morn and last lite. rabbits are nocturnal so alot of times in the hole during the day unless overcast. if you find holes , and runs those are good spots to catch them traveling. especially the holes , set up andcatch them comin and leavin. mornins the r goin in, evenings coming out. been tough lately even with the dogs this snow doesnt hold a scent. so those tricks are some of your best bets. along with brush kickin. good luck have patience, when your on the bunnies its great,alot of fun. if you got a dog it's even better. you will enjoy it!!!while you are out kickin brush, remember to scout for the spots to stand hunt holes/runs.also remember when kicked up a rabbit will almost circle back to where it was originally


----------



## Detritus (Jan 20, 2010)

Saw two bunnies and our inexperienced showed as we missed both. LOL

Had one practically sitting still, but forgot to turn the safety off... :lol:


----------

